# Resources > Education Center > Lucid Dreaming Book Project >  >  Organizing Chapters

## Naiya

Working Outline:

So far we already have the first four chapters and their names

1. Introduction
2. History of Lucid Dreaming
3. Aspects of Dreaming
4. Lucid dreaming

What should come next, and in what order? Please post suggestions regarding chapters, chapter names, appendices, and so on. I'm making the following suggestions, but not necessarily in this order:

-overcoming nightmares
-dream control (tutorials on common things like flying should probably be added in this one.)
-lucid experiments
-general awareness (I'd very much like to do a chapter on this)
-dream characters (types of characters can be discussed, we'll try to keep it general . For example the "cookie cutter" brainless ones, the "doppleganger" ones of friends and family, the monsters/antagonizers, the "aware" or wise ones)


I think we can make separate chapters for the big techniques. It seems like this may have been the original plan so it would be nice to stick to that in respect to the people who started this. 

-DILD
-MILD
-WILD
-VILD ect.

 The writers of each of these can be people who have a lot of success using that particular technique; if possible we can ask permission to use various tutorials that have already been posted on DV.


Lastly there are some chapters that are hot topics on DV. Should we say something about them, or not? Personally I would like to avoid things that are purely opinion based such as astral projection, dream sharing, and premonitions from dreams. I think it would reflect well on DV if we just stick to lucid dreaming and what the accepted facts are. I want to avoid spreading myths, beliefs and opinions, because presenting those alongside with factual information can undercut our credibility.

But if you guys want to include these or believe we can talk about them in an objective and professional way, speak up about it now so we can talk about it. 


-Ethics of dream control (is it OK to kill DCs? A few views should be presented. This should be done in a way that does not assume unproven theories about mutual dreaming and AP.)
-Dream guides and wise DCs (learning to find wise DCs, asking them questions)



Appendices 

1. TOTM List
2. Other Task List
3. Glossary (or glossary of terms, especially acronyms like MILD, WILD ect.)
4. Endnotes (if we make reference to studies and other works, we can use endnotes to list our sources. We absolutely HAVE to list our sources, either in footnotes or endnotes. It will also be a really great reference.)
5. Index (Pain in the ass to do, but may be easier if the entire book were copied into a decent word processor. Then searches could be done for certain words.)

----------


## The Cusp

Any of the sub forums on this board would make good chapters.

Dreams in General

LD Induction

LD Control

Nightmares

Interpretation

Dreaming myths

----------


## dreamingofdreaming

I think emphasizing research and experiements is a must, should definietly have its own chapter...

Just a thought; a descriptive/creative prelude about a lucid dream could be neat. Incorparate waking in ones room, yet its different, clocks are off, flying, fantasy environment etc....

----------


## mrdeano

> Lastly there are some chapters that are hot topics on DV. Should we say something about them, or not? Personally I would like to avoid things that are purely opinion based such as astral projection, dream sharing, and premonitions from dreams. I think it would reflect well on DV if we just stick to lucid dreaming and what the accepted facts are. I want to avoid spreading myths, beliefs and opinions, because presenting those alongside with factual information can undercut our credibility



I am in favor of this.  We should stick to the facts rather than myths and rumors.

This also makes me think there should be a chapter covering such rumors that are not true. For example, "Saying your own name in a LD will wake you up"
The above rumor is not true at all. But a lot of people still belief it.
Maybe a FAQ chapter or something?

----------


## Naiya

Yeah, a sort of mythbusting chapter would be fun.

The old "you can't turn on lights in a dream" and "dreams are in black and white but you fill in the color later" are easily disproved and we can encourage the reader to disprove those things themselves with a few instructions. Or just list some of the rumors and explain why they are not true.  :smiley:

----------

